# My 8350's Convergence is now non existant



## bmfjimbo80 (Jan 12, 2012)

When i first purchased my 8350 I had it temporarily setup in my Living room upstairs for the Superbowl party. It was mounted on a quick custom built shelf at a throw distance of 18ft throwing out a 100" image. I checked the convergence and I had about 1 pixel out each way. The projector is now in its permanent location in the basement with a throw distance of 11ft and now my convergence is nere perfect with maybe a half a pixel out to the right. I can actually see a big difference in the picture quality now as its not as fuzzy in the texts. 

Just figured I'd throw that out there. I'm guessing the distance really affects the image. I am a total noob to projectors ha

Another note, how have i lived without one of these my whole life, watching my NY Rangers now is just unbelievable.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the report! :T


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Sounds like 18 ft is pushing the limits of the lens. This is good information that others may find useful.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

I had 2 engines replaced in my Epson TW-2000. One was with perfect convergence in the middle and the other was perfect at picture edges. This is really the disadvantage of LCD technology. You can't get it right everywhere. Next time I'll got DLP I think.


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

I have a 8350 too and I was wondering how you are checking your convergance?


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Examples are in Epson TW 2000 review in my signature...


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Blaser said:


> Examples are in Epson TW 2000 review in my signature...


Good to see you back Ahmed!!  I hope all is well. :T


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Mech, I miss you all. I'll be here from time to time


----------

